# I Look Out The Window And See...



## RoxyBlue

Simple rules - look out your window and name or describe something you see.


...the monstrous Chevy Tahoe my boss just bought


----------



## Goblin

A neighbor's house lights


----------



## Hairazor

My big colorful maple tree


----------



## Spooky1

Clouds


----------



## RoxyBlue

....tree limbs moving gently in the wind


----------



## Goblin

I gotta quit playing this game at night! 

During the day I see a large field, used to be used for tobacco. This afternoon there were
deer standing in it! Beyond that is woods!


----------



## RoxyBlue

....Spooky1 carving plastic pumpkins with a hot knife.


----------



## Goblin

Saw a groundhog in the neighbor's front yard!


----------



## RoxyBlue

....sparrows on the bird feeder


----------



## Spooky1

A street light


----------



## Goblin

Headlights of passing cars.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a woman walking a dog


----------



## Goblin

Leaves blow in the wind


----------



## RoxyBlue

....a bright half moon in the night sky


----------



## Goblin

Neighbor coming home from work


----------



## Hairazor

cars pulling into Casey's across the street


----------



## RoxyBlue

...bright sunshine on a mostly empty parking lot


----------



## Iniquity

The reflection of the sun on the nails of the porch. It's blinding!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a man walking a very large German shepherd


----------



## SterchCinemas

A beautiful autumn day.


----------



## Goblin

Rain


----------



## Hairazor

Lots of traffic


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the UPS guy delivering a package


----------



## Goblin

A butterfly


----------



## Spooky1

Nothing, my office doesn't have a window.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....people leaving work early


----------



## Goblin

A telephone repair truck


----------



## RoxyBlue

....birds gathering on the suet feeder


----------



## Death's Door

A half empty party lot at work.


----------



## Goblin

Rain and more rain


----------



## RoxyBlue

...bright sun and blue sky


----------



## Spooky1

Rain


----------



## Goblin

Leaves blowing by the window


----------



## RoxyBlue

.....street light shining brightly


----------



## Spooky1

A wall. Not much of a view from my hospital window.


----------



## scareme

The red lights on the backs of cars driving by.


----------



## Goblin

My neighbor mowing grass


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Raccoons fighting.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...rain falling on the parking lot


----------



## Goblin

A lone deer standing in the field!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...an olive green Jeep


----------



## Goblin

A dog walking down the road


----------



## Hairazor

Branches blowing in the WIND


----------



## RoxyBlue

...rain and grey skies


----------



## Goblin

Birds sitting on the telephone lines


----------



## RoxyBlue

...people already leaving their offices for the holiday weekend


----------



## Goblin

A deer out in the back yard


----------



## Evil Andrew

Snow !!!


----------



## Goblin

Cloudy skies. Looks like rain.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a wet parking lot


----------



## Goblin

Rain Rain. And more rain!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a bright sunny day


----------



## Goblin

Two deer eat grass by the gate


----------



## RoxyBlue

...muddy spots where I have to walk the dog


----------



## Goblin

I don't know who the #%#@&# he is!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the guy behind our house working on his shed


----------



## Goblin

A pair of Blue Jays! Haven't seen any of them around here in years!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the mail lady delivering mail


----------



## Goblin

A groundhog on the porch eating out of the flower box!


----------



## RoxyBlue

....water standing in the middle of the yard


----------



## Goblin

Cloudy skies and drizzling rain


----------



## RoxyBlue

....Spooky1 bringing groceries in from the car


----------



## Goblin

The sun finally coming out after four days of rain!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...headlights from a car leaving the parking lot


----------



## Goblin

Heavy rains all day!


----------



## Zurgh

...darkness at night.


----------



## Goblin

Zurgh staring out his window!


----------



## RoxyBlue

....a downy woodpecker on the suet feeder


----------



## Goblin

Snow flurries


----------



## Headless

A beautiful sunny morning


----------



## Goblin

The mailman delivering the mail


----------



## RoxyBlue

...snow where I need to walk the dog


----------



## Goblin

Snow on the holly bushes


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a blue jay on the suet feeder


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a guy driving a Bobcat trying to clear mounds of snow from the parking lot that are larger than the Bobcat


----------



## Goblin

Melting snow


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a cardinal on the feeder


----------



## Goblin

Snow, sleet, and freezing rain!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a beautiful, bright, sunny day


----------



## Goblin

Nine deer standing out in the front yard!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...rain and gray skies


----------



## Goblin

Strong winds and rain


----------



## Otaku

Clear skies and no rain, no rain at all...


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a muddy area where I have to walk the dog


----------



## Goblin

A great big hawk sitting on a tree limb!


----------



## JPGoodspeed

what little snow we got last night melting off of the roof


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Rain (yay about time)


----------



## Monk

a cactus


----------



## Goblin

Three squirrels playing together


----------



## Monk

palm tree


----------



## Goblin

The mailman delivering the mail


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the FedEx guy delivering a package


----------



## Goblin

Lot's of dump trucks up and down the road


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a co-worker driving out of the parking lot on his motorcycle


----------



## Goblin

Blue jays.


----------



## Monk

stars


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a woman walking a very energetic dog


----------



## Goblin

Peter Lawford......The TV's reflected in the glass!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the gardening guys putting mulch down in the beds near the parking lot


----------



## Goblin

It's raining


----------



## Hairazor

Looks like a huge feather pillow burst outside my window, great big fuffy flakes swirling gently to the ground


----------



## RoxyBlue

....snow!


----------



## Goblin

More rain


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Blue skies and sun today!


----------



## Goblin

A deer in the backyard


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a bunch of sticks on the ground from all the high winds we had recently.


----------



## Goblin

The man across the road starting a fire on a windy day


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a man walking a really big German shepherd dog


----------



## Spooky1

Our dog Abby chewing on a big stick.


----------



## Hairazor

A pair of Cardinals making a nest somewhere in the vines outside my shop window.


----------



## Goblin

a rabbit out by the driveway


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a guy talking on his cell phone in the parking lot


----------



## Evil Queen

A squirrel trying to get my attention so I'll feed it.


----------



## Goblin

A bird at the window


----------



## Monk

a golf cart


----------



## Spooky1

Darkness


----------



## Goblin

Heavy rains


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a damp parking lot


----------



## Monk

airplanes


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a sign near the parking lot that says "Please Pick Up After Your Pet"


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...my cat Lucy playing with a terrified Gecko.


----------



## Goblin

A little black hummingbird!


----------



## RoxyBlue

....gray skies


----------



## Goblin

A thunderstorm at night. Pretty.


----------



## Halloween Jokes

A tree with no leaves.


----------



## Goblin

Someone taking pictures of the house and grounds.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a FedEx delivery truck


----------



## Goblin

A deer standing in the front yard


----------



## RoxyBlue

....nothing because it's, like, dark outside


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> ....nothing because it's, like, dark outside


 same here. A few farm lights at the horizon though.


----------



## Goblin

The sunrise


----------



## Monk

a cactus


----------



## Goblin

A mama wild turkey and four babies walking across the field


----------



## Monk

golf carts


----------



## Spooky1

Nothing! My office has no windows.


----------



## Goblin

All the bushes neatly trimmed


----------



## RoxyBlue

...an empty parking lot


----------



## Goblin

A deer running across the field


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a catbird on the suet feeder


----------



## scareme

robins trying to catch the bugs brought up by the sprinkler's water. (eat those grubs, leave the worms alone)


----------



## Goblin

A large black snake beside the front porch!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a UPS truck


----------



## scareme

a few rain drops. Come on rain, you can do it. Give us a real storm.


----------



## Goblin

A thunderstorm


----------



## scareme

the neighbors cat on our lawn.


----------



## Goblin

A mother deer and her two babies and a groundhog, all eating grass together!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a guy walking to the mailbox


----------



## Goblin

I thought for a moment you said a man walking the mailbox! 

A very large buzzard flying close to the ground!


----------



## Halloween Jokes

Flying fruit bats


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a lady walking a dog


----------



## fogkeebler

A shed full of Halloween stuff


----------



## Goblin

A lot of rain!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

I was afraid to look out the window, what with clowns invading my city and all, but I did... And I saw...

My neighbor's truck!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a bright sunny sky with wispy clouds


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Trees


----------



## fogkeebler

Cat MMA!! 2 cats fighting while 3 others watch......


----------



## Goblin

Three wild turkeys


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a woman sitting in her car in the parking lot reading a newspaper


----------



## SterchCinemas

An older woman walking her cute beagle.


----------



## Spooky1

Darkness


----------



## Goblin

The leaves changing color


----------



## highbury

A garage full of props that are STILL not done!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

A freeway, with grass passing by as skateboarders go past it. I'm in the car, if you couldn't tell.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...street lights shining


----------



## Goblin

Four or five deer in the front yard!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a flock of birds flying by


----------



## Goblin

Falling leaves


----------



## RoxyBlue

...rain


----------



## Goblin

Dozens of little birds splashing in a mud hole


----------



## RoxyBlue

...parking lot lights


----------



## Lord Homicide

...miles of traffic.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the company's new pickup truck


----------



## Goblin

A big gray squirrel


----------



## RoxyBlue

...three squirrels under the feeder


----------



## Goblin

Two gray squirrels fighting for control of our black walnut tree


----------



## RoxyBlue

...sleet falling. Must be officially winter now.


----------



## Lord Homicide

... no sleet but looks freezing cold.


----------



## Goblin

About 15 buzzards sitting in a tree!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Looking at you???

... I see daybreak, wind blowing and the thermometer reads 32, feels like 22.


----------



## Goblin

The neighbor's Christmas lights


----------



## RoxyBlue

....damp pavement


----------



## Goblin

The sunrise


----------



## Lord Homicide

Where does the sun rise at 3am - even 4am?

... Fog


----------



## Goblin

An alligator on my lawn


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!


...tree branches blowing in the wind


----------



## Goblin

Snow


----------



## RoxyBlue

...snow here, too.


----------



## scareme

Violets in my lawn.


----------



## Goblin

heavy rain


----------



## scareme

Dew on the grass. We still haven't had a good rain.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...mud in the areas where I walk the dog at work


----------



## Goblin

The mailman putting mail in the box


----------



## scareme

Streetlights


----------



## Goblin

Large black crows


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a tree stump


----------



## Goblin

Roxy chopping down the cherry tree


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Hey! Quit spyin' on me! :jol:

.....darkness, because it's night.


----------



## Goblin

At least eight deer


----------



## scareme

A turtle, but I don't know which one it is.


----------



## Goblin

a hummingbird


----------



## RoxyBlue

...wet leaves in the parking lot


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Two rain soaked opossums crossing the yard.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...one of my co-workers getting into his truck.


----------



## scareme

Water sprinklers in everyone's yards.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A feral black cat.


----------



## Goblin

A fox!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A mud wasp building a nest on the outside of my window.


----------



## Goblin

An evil looking individual.........oops......That's my reflection!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...Abby lying in the sun in the yard


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Fireworks exploding.


----------



## Goblin

A groundhog and a rabbit!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...tree branches moving softly in the wind


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Vines climbing up the Oak tree.


----------



## Goblin

A thunderstorm coming up


----------



## RoxyBlue

....blue sky and wispy white clouds


----------



## Goblin

A bunch of ants carrying a tiny air conditioner!

Hot today!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Darkness.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A Gecko climbing up the screen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Cool!

....a woman walking a rescue dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Rain, rain and more rain.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a little solar garden light shining near our shed


----------



## Spooky1

Bugs flying by our back light


----------



## Spooky1

Rain


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a black Chevy Tahoe


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Rain again and my soaked cat Lucy making a dash for the door.


----------



## Hairazor

Glorious sunshine


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Still rain and one lone Squirrel running on top of the fence(s) that separate yards.


----------



## Goblin

A baby deer laying in the grass.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A bloom on my Magnolia tree, nice surprise.


----------



## Goblin

The Magnolia tree's on fire!


----------



## Lord Homicide

A man witnessing a magnolia tree on fire!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Waves dancing in the blowing wind.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

( Oh no! My poor Magnolia Tree!  )

A small flock of egrets eating bugs on my front lawn. They might be Ibis, not positive, one of them only has one leg.


----------



## Goblin

Well.......it sure won't no ecilipse!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...bright but cloudy skies


----------



## Goblin

A groundhog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

More rain and a small pond forming in my front yard.


----------



## Goblin

Freshly mowed grass


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Mushrooms sprouting from all the rain.


----------



## Lizzyborden

Leaves blowing in the wind.


----------



## Spooklights

lots and lots of acorns on the ground


----------



## scareme

A humming bird feeder, with no humming birds.


----------



## Goblin

Hummingbirds!


----------



## scareme

^^Meany^^ 

My husband tearing out the tomato plants. (sob)


----------



## Copchick

Darkness, it's dark outside.


----------



## Goblin

A huge spider and web


----------



## Hairazor

traffic, endless traffic


----------



## Lord Homicide

The emerald coast


----------



## Goblin

Leaves blowing in the wind


----------



## RoxyBlue

...lots of brown leaves in the parking lot


----------



## xredge

Walls, just walls, work in a mole hole for an office. lol


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A large yellow bellied slider (turtle) making it's way back to the pond.


----------



## Lizzyborden

Deceptive sunshine and blue sky... brrr... it's cold out there!


----------



## Goblin

a fox run across the yard again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...my co-worker coming back from lunch


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A family of raccoons. Mother, 3 adolescents and 6 adorable babies. Lucy is not happy and growling up a storm.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a lot of wet leaves in the parking lot


----------



## Goblin

Besides the flying saucer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

...gray skies


----------



## Lizzyborden

Paint that's taking it's good old time drying!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...my car


----------



## Goblin

A praying mantis on he glass.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The wet soggy mess that is my yard after a weekend of Tropical Storm Philippe.


----------



## Lizzyborden

Rain again....


----------



## Goblin

Heavy rain


----------



## Lizzyborden

More rain... ugh!


----------



## Goblin

Sunshine


----------



## Lizzyborden

My reflection and damn I'm getting old!


----------



## RoxyBlue

....darkening skies as the sun goes down.


----------



## Lizzyborden

Sunshine and garden beds that need cleaned off.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A big hole in the screen caused by a raccoon. Lucy now thinks it's a kitty door.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a bright sunny day


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A UPS employee running up the walk with a package. I'm guessing it's Christmas related.


----------



## Lizzyborden

Darkness and cobwebs


----------



## PrettyGhoul

My cat Lucy leaping from the Oak tree onto the roof.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a salty parking lot


----------



## Lizzyborden

Snow again!


----------



## Goblin

Total darkness!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a Chevy Tahoe


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A yard that desperately needs to be raked.


----------



## Goblin

Raindrops hitting the windowpane


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Lucy "playing" with a Gecko.


----------



## Lizzyborden

Rain, rain, rain!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sunshine!


----------



## Goblin

Birds caught in the strong winds.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A Screech Owl in the Oak tree. He's (she?) adorable!


----------



## Goblin

8 deer.


----------



## Hairazor

A four letter word this time of year, SNOW


----------



## Goblin

Rain Rain and more rain


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a road crew working in a ditch


----------



## Goblin

Strong winds, heavy rains and toppling trees


----------



## Johnnylee

Pasour moutain in the distance and clear blue skies


----------



## Goblin

A Thunderstorm


----------



## Johnnylee

Hummingbirds at the feeder


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a bright sunny parking lot because someone took out all the lovely shade trees


----------



## Johnnylee

Watching the kids play in the cul-de-sac


----------



## Goblin

Wasps flying around the window


----------



## Johnnylee

A fresh cut yard


----------



## Goblin

A squirrel looking at me


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a wet car in the parking lot


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A ray of sunshine dancing on my soggy lawn.


----------



## Goblin

The tornado shook up the window. The heavy rains making it leak.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

We're under a tropical storm watch so rain, rain rain, ugh


----------



## RoxyBlue

...blue sky, white clouds, and sunshine


----------



## Lizzyborden

My potted plants wilting in the heat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a big-a$$ black SUV


----------



## Hairazor

Rain, rain and more rain


----------



## PrettyGhoul

My overgrown yard, there are freaking vines everywhere (it's to hot to do lawn work!)


----------



## Goblin

An owl!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a Chevy Colorado


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Only two?

Garbage trucks arriving to early, I'm not finished getting my trash out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a bright sunny (but cold) day


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a car in my usual parking space


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Some weird animal I can't identify.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a building in shadow across the parking lot


----------



## scareme

Christmas lights. But not much longer, they're coming down tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...bright blue sky


----------



## Goblin

Several large crows


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A large orange striped Tom Cat. My cat Lucy is not happy at his presence, she is growling and throwing herself at the glass door.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...one of my co-workers getting into his truck


----------



## Goblin

A firetruck


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A black and white cat...well I had to turn the flood lights on to see it was a black and white cat. Lucy (my cat) was screeching so loud she woke everyone up. I thought there had to be something truly terrifying out there but nope just a cat invading her territory. I got on the floor with her and told her she was an excellent protection kitty and I chased the cat away. Lucy purred. Now I'm wide awake and very tired.


----------



## Goblin

6 deer standing in the front yard.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a big pine tree


----------



## Hairazor

It's raining on my snow covered ground


----------



## Lizzyborden

Robins and rhubarb and chives, oh my!


----------



## Hairazor

The street sweeper, I love when they go by, especially the first time in the Spring and get all Winter's debris out from the curb


----------



## xredge

Lots and Lots of leaves, that I didn't get to last year. Sucks being in and just out of the woods at times.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

....a very stately looking hospital with a very green lawn.


----------



## Goblin

Lumber trucks passing by


----------



## RoxyBlue

...someone sitting in a car with the engine running.


----------



## Goblin

…..someone running in a car witih the engine sitting!:googly:


----------



## Lizzyborden

The kiddie pool overflowing... eek...


----------



## Goblin

A baby deer


----------



## Dreadmakr

My garage


----------



## Hairazor

Traffic


----------



## Dreadmakr

A newly mowed lawn that I can fall on my face in


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a white car in the parking lot


----------



## Dreadmakr

Rain clouds


----------



## scareme

Butterflies! Everywhere I look, butterflies.


----------



## Dreadmakr

My neighbors house


----------



## scareme

Solar powered lights in the flower beds.


----------



## Dreadmakr

An empty street.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Solar powered lights under the Oak tree. Sadly, not everything bought at the dollar store works well.


----------



## Dreadmakr

I'm currenty sitting in my van at work.
As I look out my windows, I see dozens of cars in the parking lot


----------



## PrettyGhoul

My cat Lucy bringing home a dead mole.


----------



## Dreadmakr

At the moment, I see lots of other cars in the parking lot.


----------



## scareme

PrettyGhoul said:


> My cat Lucy bringing home a dead mole.


Lucky you.

my rosebush with the last of the summer roses.


----------



## Dreadmakr

The moon through the clouds


----------



## scareme

The garden shed


----------



## Dreadmakr

Trees being blown by the wind


----------



## Goblin

A lot of heavy rain


----------



## Dreadmakr

Lots of busses, parked in the bus yard where I work


----------



## Goblin

I don't know what the heck it is!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Cold rain


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A pile of tree limbs I need to haul to the curb.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Dark


----------



## RoxyBlue

Street lights glowing brightly


----------



## Dreadmakr

The same old same old


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a squirrel eating the red berries on a dogwood tree


----------



## Hairazor

Traffic, traffic and more traffic


----------



## Dreadmakr

I can just make out a street light that needs to be replaced


----------



## Goblin

Kids on bicycles


----------



## Dreadmakr

I can see that the street light has still not been replaced


----------



## Goblin

A whole lot of rain!


----------



## Dreadmakr

A half empty employee's parking lot


----------



## Goblin

An UPS truck


----------



## Dreadmakr

A large spider, staged threateningly in a tree


----------



## RoxyBlue

Squirrels trying to get into the bird feeder


----------



## Dreadmakr

Leafless trees


----------



## Goblin

snow flurries


----------



## Dreadmakr

Slow moving traffic


----------



## PrettyGhoul

UPS coming up the walk with a Christmas Wine Country gift basket.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nothing, because the curtains are closed, and I don't feel like getting up to open them.
8^)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Just a full moon.


----------



## Dreadmakr

An icy parking lot


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What the first morning of the year 2021 looks like.


----------



## Dreadmakr

The loaner the dealership gave me to use while they repair my van


----------



## RoxyBlue

....our freshly-pruned trees


----------



## Dreadmakr

Mostly melted snow


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A neighbor's light flash on.


----------



## Dreadmakr

My garage


----------



## Spooky1

The sun shining


----------



## RoxyBlue

....a garden gnome


----------



## Dreadmakr

Let me look and see...
Hmmmm...
Yep...
Looks like my garage is still out there.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A really big Angel. 

(Yep, I still haven't taken down my Christmas decorations and now its the 1st of February. I just don't think it's going to fit in the shed and I don't want to break it down).


----------



## RoxyBlue

.....melting snow


----------



## Dreadmakr

Way too much snow


----------



## Goblin

Several deer


----------



## Dreadmakr

A pizza place to my right, a burger joint to my left, and a Korean Full Gospel Church directly in front of me.


----------



## Goblin

A lot of dumptrucks going up and down the road!


----------



## Hairazor

Lunch break for the crew doing infrastructure work at the corner


----------



## Goblin

The mailman


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Goblin

Nothing........It's dark out there!


----------



## Goblin

A moving van


----------



## PrettyGhoul

My cat Lucy jumping onto our new roof (I haven't seen her do that in a year!) I guess she wants to check it out.


----------



## Goblin

A butterfly


----------



## Goblin

I see my cat looking out the window at a deer in it's yard!


----------



## graveyardmaster

I see Goblin Stomping up and down because he wasnt LAST lol


----------



## Goblin

I see graveyardmaster hallucinating again! 

Wind and rain.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not much, it's dark.


----------



## Goblin

New neighbor moving in


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A raccoon looking for food.


----------



## Goblin

5 vultures sitting on the roof


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wow, a rabbit!


----------



## Goblin

A great big cat sitting on the fence


----------



## PrettyGhoul

LED reindeer that I switched for my faulty zombies at Big Lots.


----------



## RoxyBlue

…snow still on the ground since last week


----------



## Hairazor

Waving tree branches


----------



## PrettyGhoul

My dollar store emerald green solar bulbs lining the pathway. I love them and think they look great as un Christmas spring lights.


----------



## Hairazor

Sweetie blowing snow off the sidewalk


----------



## RoxyBlue

…a blue jay on the suet feeder


----------



## Hairazor

Unrelenting sun


----------

